# Does anyone know of a good Anxiety bulletin board?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I am looking for a good Anxiety bulletin board website like we have for IBS.Where you can post questions, and have people answer....anyone know of about three good ones?


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

Hi Beach. Right now I feel like I need to join a group called, "Friends of the Friendless".There was a" I Love Lucy Show", where Lucy met up with this group. Right now I feel like I need to make new friends. My two best friends are acting kind of weird towards me. I feel like I need to make new friends because I have always been very givng and helpful to my friends and strangers. But at the present time I am having a medical problem with my left eye where I only have partial vision. I also have dizzyness sometimes. When I ask my friends if they will do something for me, they say "No". I then have to get it myself. Before I had medical problems, I would go out of my way to get them whatever they needed without being asked. I don't ask much of them and I only ask because sometimes I feel somewhat ill and dizzy. I think it is time to let go of them. I also want to join an anxiety & depression group. I do feel depressed today. My e-mail is luciangel###earthlink.net in case you find a group. See you.


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi,There's one I used to go to at www.adaa.org They have bulletin boards there for anxiety, ocd, panic, etc. Some of the postings there are a little strange on the general discussions board...you'll see if you go there. But the majority of the people there are nice. Good luck!


----------



## Karl2001 (Jul 17, 2001)

diamondgirl,That's a GREAT anxiety website. LUV it!


----------



## Rachel (Dec 31, 1998)

...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Beach if we can help you here let us know as we would be more then happy too.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

www.attackinganxiety.com This is Lucinda Basset's site. She has been involved in helping anxiety sufferers for many years.AZ


----------

